# dead fry.....



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a picture of a little rbp fry who has choked i presume, on a frozen brine shrimp. i am starting to slowly convert the batch to frozen foods brine shrimp, bloodworms. it appears that this poor lil soldier bit off a little more than he could chew







i seen him on the bottom of the tank when i was taking my pics, i didn't no forsure if he was dead because they usually float when they are dead. this little dude was on the bottom. so i took my poker and gave him a little poke and noticed that he wasn't moving but he was sticking to something. i managed to get my poker underneath him and lifted him up, and the shrimp was stuck still in his mouth and there was a little stringy pc attached to it that was also attached to a snail







so the fry was dead do from choking on the shrimp and the snail was eating the shrimp right from the fry mouth









so this just goes to show that all fry grow at different rates and the timming for the food changes must be looked at carefully.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Poor little guy.....







but that's life.......unfortunately...

How many fry do you have now Nike?

Jim


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

What camara r u using?...it has great quality


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> What camara r u using?...it has great quality


 this batch has roughly 150+ but thinen out quickly

i use a CANON POWERSHOT G3


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Man that sucks ..........


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

poor bastard :sad:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

poor lil' fella!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to see/hear!!! But you still have how many?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Sorry to see/hear!!! But you still have how many?










i still have alot, with a new batch comin along fine :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Wow how can you spot that fella when there are so many!? he never shoulda tried to deep throat so early!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn fine pixs as usual.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> i still have alot, with a new batch comin along fine


Sweet!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nike is the p-fury pimp of breeding

cool pic though


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice man what size tank are they in and what times for the mommy and daddy ?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

and do you sell them back to the pet store or are you selling them on your own or keeping thm


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> nice man what size tank are they in


they are in a 10 gal tank



> and do you sell them back to the pet store or are you selling them on your own or keeping thm


yes they go back to the lfs for sale, i do not sell from my place.

thanks for the comments


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Waht the hell do u do with all those fry? Unless the LFS is constantly buying hundreds from you?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> Waht the hell do u do with all those fry?


lots of those fry will not make it as they kill off each other, thats how i thin out my batches so i don't get flooded with the fry. other wise i would have to seperate them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn Man I know how you feel........I saw a few dead fry of my JDs and fed those to my FH.......but the rest are getting BIG and it looks like I'll end up with at least 10-25 from this batch unlike my last where I ended up with ZERO!!!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Nike? Send me a cupfull of those. hehehehe

Just Kidding, More then I can handle right now. They sure are cute.

My offer still stands though, get any baby terns that size and send me about 6 and an $$invoice$$. I wanna watch em grow.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

holy hell thats a lot of little piranhas!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very awesome Nike ...thanks for sharing.. :smile:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

NIKE said:


> fry was dead do from choking on the shrimp


Aleast he/she was full when it died


----------

